# Why am I not getting Twitter Push Notifications on any ROM I use?



## inimitablesikh (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey everyone, no matter what ROM I use, Twitter Push notifications won't work on my GSM Galaxy Nexus. Any ideas why? It's really, really frustrating.

Some background: I'm in the US, using the the GSM Galaxy Nexus, which I got from Negri Electronics. I am running it on T-Mobile USA, and it's currently on the Android Revolution ROM. I seem to be the only one getting this issue.

When I rooted, I followed the guide on theunlockr.com http://theunlockr.com/2011/12/14/how...-galaxy-nexus/ which was unlock bootloader, install superboot/root, install rom manager, install rom. I never installed any radio or anything. But, I don't think any of those are issues.

Some other background - I use quite a few android devices, and each of them have push notifications working, but I've removed twitter from all units I'm reviewing, but I'm still not getting Push Notifications on the GNexus. Anyone have any ideas at all?


----------



## petecraig612 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm no longer getting them on my Incredible either. And I'm still on 2.3.7 so I think its the app.


----------



## inimitablesikh (Dec 20, 2011)

petecraig612 said:


> I'm no longer getting them on my Incredible either. And I'm still on 2.3.7 so I think its the app.


But I get them on my GSII for T-Mobile


----------



## inimitablesikh (Dec 20, 2011)

I have used Twitter on a ton of Android phones as I review them, but I always remove twitter/factory reset the phones before returning them. Is it possible Twitter can only register a certain number of devices for Push Notifications to work on? If that were so, it would explain why Push Notifications don't work on my iPhone, BUT, then again, they work on Galaxy S II, and another Android phone I tried it on, so I don't know.

Also, I tried reverting to my Galaxy Nexus Nandroid stock rom, and that doesn't get push notifications either! Any ideas? They work for my friends using the Galaxy Nexus


----------



## myx (Dec 21, 2011)

Did you enable tweets notification in settings?As it is disabled by default. At least that's my case with the stock twitter application.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

